# Little mini comb being built all over the hive walls and floor



## pcgirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

I've searched for the last 2 hours on youtube, here, google and either I'm not using the right terminology or it's soooo simple that It's not worth posting about - but I can't find my answer anywhere! So at the risk of people having to repeat themselves, can someone tell me what those little "igloo" looking comb builds are that seem to be popping up on the sides of my topbar hive and on the floor? 

They look like an igloo or thatched hut made of a dirty honeycomb. Is it that stuff that I see mentioned all over the place, that they use to cover unwanted stuff? Is it bored bees? Should be be worried? I also seem to have a few queen cells in the centre of comb. Emergency queens I think, as the current queen isn't doing too well. The bees seemed agitated, but it's also been quite hot and humid the last couple of days... But I'll leave that particular question to another day - I think I have it solved anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My bees are on eucalyptus flows that goes during the winter during mediocre weather. I think the bees just don't have enough coming in to go up in the supers, and it is also not warm up there, so they just hang around building burr and brace comb in the brood chamber. On the warmest days they do go up and put honey in the super.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

It's nothing abnormal. The bees form them from fallen bits and pieces of wax through house cleaning. You should remove them as they can attach the comb bottoms to them which is not a big deal other than they have to be cut loose before removing a comb.


----------



## pcgirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Odfrank - but it's just beginning summer here and the last couple of days have been hot enough to send them outside the hive. Though, because of rain, this might be making them stay at home and clean more than necessary.



odfrank said:


> My bees are on eucalyptus flows that goes during the winter during mediocre weather. I think the bees just don't have enough coming in to go up in the supers, and it is also not warm up there, so they just hang around building burr and brace comb in the brood chamber. On the warmest days they do go up and put honey in the super.


Thanks Delta. I thought that might be the case - but I couldn't find any pics or explanation anywhere! It did think it was burr comb, but wanted to make certain.


----------



## praxis178 (Dec 26, 2012)

It's sometimes called burr comb or brace comb, though I'm new to TBH I've seen it in my 2week old hive already as it's been a bit hot here in Qld and I guess the bees sense that the wax is soft and so needs the extra support. Just be aware of it when you inspect and cut comb to wall attachments before moving the combs! (don't ask)

Cheers, Thomas.


----------

